# What is this Quiz - Do you know it?



## Parker219 (Nov 19, 2016)

What is this the flower for?

If no one gets it after a little bit, I will give a clue, but I want to see if anyone can get it with no clues first.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 19, 2016)

Crabapple?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 19, 2016)

^ Nope


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2016)

It's for taking photos of.  Duh.

What do I win?


----------



## acparsons (Nov 19, 2016)

Hibiscus?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 19, 2016)

^Nope, but good guess because of the color.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2016)

Is this the one they use to make the medicine for heart attack victims and such?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 19, 2016)

^ Nope. Just a "normal" item...so to speak. I grow it in my backyard .


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 19, 2016)

It's for reproduction. It is the plants sexual organ and therefore technically it is against forum policy to show it.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2016)

Wildrose.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 19, 2016)

^ Not a wildrose.

Lol...Desert Rose...I guess it should be labeled NSFW.


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2016)

Fig.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 19, 2016)

Our figs never have flowers, just a tiny fig that keeps growing bigger.


----------



## evancamp13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Peach tree?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 22, 2016)

^ Nope. No one has it yet.

My clue is, yes indeed, it is an edible fruit. I would say it is found in 99 percent of US food stores.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 22, 2016)

Some variation of cherry?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 22, 2016)

^ Nope. Getting warm...


----------



## snowbear (Nov 22, 2016)

plum or grape?


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 22, 2016)

eggplant?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 22, 2016)

Not a plum or grape and not an eggplant.

Good guesses considering the color...it is in the BERRY family.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 22, 2016)

Raspberry


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 22, 2016)

^ Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner.

The raspberry grew to delicious!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 22, 2016)

So, now Desert Rose has to come up with one?


----------

